# Amplificador de 100W de altisima calidad



## jona88 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hola a todos. Queria compartir con ustedes un circuito muy facil de armar y de excelente calidad. Despues de haber armado miles de amplificador y de renegar a lo loco, descubri este amplificador, el cual NUNCA me ha fallado. Es decir, lo armo y funciona, no hay problemas de ruidos, no hay problemas de mala calidad de sonido, no hay problemas de falta de potencia... O sea, es excelente. Y soporta un alto rango de voltajes. Ademas que tiene una excelente calidad de sonido, y baja distorsion. Armenlo y despues me cuentan. No se van a arrepentir.

En mi caso, para la tension de alimentacion siempre uso 60V partidos, o sea 30-0-30 y un valor de corriente de por lo menos 3A. Y luego utilizo cualquier woofer o subwoofer de 4 OHM. Con estos valores de voltaje y corriente, este amplificador es capaz de mover casi cualquier woofer, por mas grande que sea. Aparte como los dije hay un minimo de probabilidades que falle. Es casi 100% seguro que lo arman y funciona. Bueno armenlo y despues me cuentan. Cualquier sugerencia preguntenme!

Aca les dejo el datasheet donde esta el circuito y todas las especificaciones del integrado.

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Nov 30, 2007)

que bueno jona88 pero no me pasarias el pcb del circuito asi lo hago gracias, otra cosa e tenido problemas con mut y sty by en otros amplificadores como se conecta eso no saves vos, el pin 15 es el negativo y el 13 el positivo el 9 sty by y el 1 sty by gnd como es la cosa? a y el 10 es mute pero como se conecta todo eso jaja gracias igual...


----------



## Jos1957 (Nov 30, 2007)

Muy interesante Jona88. Justo estaba buscando un circuito similar porque un amigo (eso
s trabajos que uno no puede negar),  me trajo un subwoofer Yamaha con un integrado que no se puede conseguir por ningún lado. Tenés idea si me servirá?

Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 30, 2007)

este es el pcb que utilizaste asi lo ago haa y decime si es doble faz gracias...


----------



## zopilote (Nov 30, 2007)

Hola, me gusta ese entusiasmo que pones, prove con el TDA7294 para woofer y no me fue mal, lo hice mono y en estereo lo de los Mute y STB no es problema en el datasheet lo explica todo. y si quieren irse al extremo, solo para armadores experimentados les recomiendo ese diseño que tambien acepta el TDA7293(Armado y comprobado). Tienen buena performance no calientan como imaginaba al principio.


-----------------
 zopilote


----------



## Dano (Nov 30, 2007)

El IC no es malo pero tiene una altísima distorción, si se observan las gráficas del datasheet a más de 50 watts ese amplificador deja de ser hi-fi para convertirse hi-ruido.
Igualmente para ser un integrado tan simple de armar vale la pensa realizarlo ya que si uno no es muy exigente con 50 watts se queda contento.

Saludos


----------



## Jos1957 (Nov 30, 2007)

Me fuí al extremo y salieron los japoneses, pero del proyecto nada de nada.
Creo que por ahí entendi algo de "error 404"


----------



## jona88 (Nov 30, 2007)

Lo de mute y stanby lo explica en el datasheet como dijo zopilote. El PCB no lo tengo ya que al ser tan simple lo dibujo siempre a mano. La verdad no sabia lo de la distorcion, pero la verdad a mi siempre me ha parecido que tiene una buena potencia como para cualquier woofer y baja distorcion. Ha y como dije pueden ponerle cualquier woofer. sea de la marca y potencia que sea. Ha y si usan un woofer de 8 ohms en vez de 4 ohm pueden alimentar el amplificador con 80V partidos en vez de 60, para obtener la misma potencia que con 4 ohms. La verdad que me entusiasme tanto porque siempre he armado amplificador con circuitos integrados y siempre tenia algun problema, y con este nunca tuve ningun problema. Ademas sale baratisimo! a mi me sale $15 y la relacion precio-potencia para mi es muy buena. Ha y les recomiendo para obtener un mejor sonido ponerle un buen ecualizador, con eso ya basta para tener un buen amplificador. Yo les cuento que en mi casa tengo cuatro de estos amplificadores alimentndo 4 woofer de 12 pulgadas, y la verdad es que al ponerlo a fondo ysalir afuera de mi casa las chapas del techo vibran como si fueran a salirse. jeje. obviamente tengo cajas perfectamente calculadas para bajos, porque con cajas hechas a la medida que uno se le ocurra no suena nada. buenos suerte, cualquier duda, avisen!


----------



## juanma (Nov 30, 2007)

Altisima calidad con un TDA? Si los amigos de PCPAudio te escuchan se mueren!  

Perdon a la critica, pero este tiempo estuve leyendo bastante de ahi y sobre los diseños de amplificador que hay.
Estaria bueno que esmpecemos a armar alguno para ver los resultados. Somos tantos que si no anda seguro lo hacemos funcionar. Pero tiene toda la pinta de ser muy grosos esos amplificadores y si de "altisima calidad".

Saludos al amigo jona88!


----------



## mabauti (Nov 30, 2007)

falta tu PCB jona88 >_>


----------



## jona88 (Nov 30, 2007)

bueno, cuando digo altisima calidad no me refiero solo al sonido. Sino a la calidad del integrado en si. O sea que no es de tener ningun problema. Como dije, se arma y funciona. nada de ruidos raros, nada de distorcion, nada de ser "delicado" con los parlantes. Porque hay amplificador que funcionan con un solo tipo de parlantes y con otros funcionan pero meten demasiada distorcion o algun sonido "raro". Otra por el precio... como dije es muy barato por ser que tira mas de 60W RMS. Bueno tal vez este equivocado, pero yo no lo cambio por ningun otro que he armado. Ha y el PCB no lo tengo porque como dije siempre hago la plaqueta a mano por su sencillez. En el datashet igualmente esta el diseño de la plaqueta. Saludos!


----------



## leop4 (Nov 30, 2007)

che pero decime es como el que te puse yo hay  jeje


----------



## zopilote (Nov 30, 2007)

Cuando uno no es muy exigente, en cuanto a potencia yo diría que con los 50W es más que suficiente, y para los disconformes traten de conseguir uno de esos diseños con estos TDAs en  paralelo para obtener hasta 200W.
 Y sí lo consiguen posteare el PCB  en stereo.

-------------
 zopilote


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 1, 2007)

Apoyo el comentario de evitar los TDA en los proyectos HIFI DIY.

Busquen un buen circuito con transistores bipolares o mosfet


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

En el foro el colega "tupolev" publico un esquema de 100W completisimo y muy compacto, que paso sin mayores comentarios (Nadie le dio bola) y es un lastima porque es excelente, si alguien lo pasa por un simulador vera unas caracteristicas impresionantes.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/100-100-wrms-integrado-disipador-9884/


Diccionario:
Nadie le dio bola = Nadie le llevo el apunte = Fue ignorado


----------



## jona88 (Dic 1, 2007)

si leop4, es el mismo. bueno yo se que lo que dice tecnicdeso es cierto. Pero yo apunto a que ningun amplificador me funciono tan bien como ese. He armado con transistores y NINGUNO me funciono. Para nada. Obviamente es porque aca en donde vivo no te venden nada como la gente, y ni hablar de que los transistores sean originales. Todos truchos, porque los amplificadores no funcionan. Bueno los dejo, solo les digo que si nunca armaron un amplificador, y quieren empezar con algo bastante potente, este proyecto es ideal.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 1, 2007)

Interesante amplificador jona88, gracias por la información... y valoren un poco el aporte de los usuarios che, el amplificador es barato, bastante sencillo parar armar, compacto y si funciona tan bien, para los q nos estamos iniciamos en esto y queremos algo de esa potencia, es una muy buena opción.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo, lo voy a tener en cuenta para armar.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 1, 2007)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice *mnicolau*. Las discusiones del tipo "que Ford", "Que Chevrolet", "Que los discos de pasta", "que los CDs" etc, etc son de nunca acabar y muchas veces desvían la verdadera intención que es la de compartir información interesante. 
No digo con esto que los mensajes que discreparon con *jona88*  carezcan de valor, solo que a veces dejan un tanto perplejo a aquel que publica datos con la mejor de las intensiónes. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 1, 2007)

lo que no esntiendo es como hisiste el pcb a mano como es eso lo hiciste y automaticamente lo pasaste a la placa yo lo intente pero el pcb del datashet es muy gris y no se ve nada busque en internet y nada la verdad no lo encuentro por ningun lado... no saben donde lo puedo encontrar quise hacerlo con el pcb wizar pero no tiene ese integrado.jeje


----------



## leop4 (Dic 1, 2007)

haaa me olvidava la lista de componentes de la imagen que adjunto es la misma del datashet o sea son los mismos componentes mmmm


----------



## leop4 (Dic 1, 2007)

si quieren una buena calidad y buena potencia sin integrados ni nada miren es pagina y después me cuentan ....jejeje

http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 2, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> lo que no esntiendo es como hisiste el pcb a mano como es eso lo hiciste y automaticamente lo pasaste a la placa yo lo intente pero el pcb del datashet es muy gris y no se ve nada busque en internet y nada la verdad no lo encuentro por ningun lado... no saben donde lo puedo encontrar quise hacerlo con el pcb wizar pero no tiene ese integrado.jeje



Te dejo la plantilla para un multiwatt15 para PCB Wizard por si querés hacer el pcb, la hice para un TDA7377, es el mismo encapsulado q el del 7294.

Saludos, espero te sirva.


----------



## chechorueda (Dic 2, 2007)

señores estaba buscando un amplificador para un subwoofer , y que fuera tda, aunque si no son lo mejor, no ha habido un tda que me halla fallado, son excelentes sobre todo cuando no se tiene mucha experiencia y este esta genial, pero tengo unas dudas con respecto al transformador, de cuantos Amperios debe ser, y diganme uno standart y no 10A q sabemos todos q en realidad no los consume, tengo uno de 28+28 a 3 Amp sera que me sirbe? gracias por su ayuda


----------



## jona88 (Dic 2, 2007)

hola chechorueda. Si, la fuente que tenes es ideal para este amplificador. Te va a funcionar muy bien. Solo acordate de ponerle unos buenos capacitores para tener un buen filtrado (minimo dos de 4700 UF para cada rama del transformador) Bueno suerte espero que te funcione bien, aunque eso casi seguro... jeje. saludos!


----------



## leop4 (Dic 2, 2007)

gracias mnicolau te devo una jeje


----------



## chechorueda (Dic 3, 2007)

huy si loco, estaba buscando un amplificador asi de bueno desde hacia raato, me voy a buscar los componentes y armarlo y pues te cuento, una pregunta, es q tengo otra fuente, pero no es partida es simple proporciona 48 v, pero como no tiene punto medio estoy jodido, es que quiero esa fuente pues es de 4amp, y es muy buena, mira sera que le puedo poner el punto medio de otra fuente, osea, tengo ya un tda2040, que utiliza un transformador de 12+12 a 3amp, este esta funcionando, puedo poner a funcionar a la ves el otro transformador, el simple, pero sacando el punto medio del otro transformador (de el del tda2040)?, osea rectifico el transformador simple como si fuera partido, y el punto medio (cero volt) lo comparto con el de el otro frafo, se puede hacer esta maroma?, muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## jona88 (Dic 3, 2007)

bueno chachorueda lamentablemente ese rejunte de transformadores no creo que funcione. Vas a tener muchos problemas y hasta podes quemar el integrado. No te lo aconsejo, lo mejor es que le pongas su propio transformador. Suerte!


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 3, 2007)

Chechorueda lo que se peude hacer es fabricar un divisor que te da un punto medio "virtual" con loq eu aprovecharias el transformador, pero de cualquier modo te recomendaria comprar un buen transformador nuevo y dejar ese para alguna otra ocasion.
Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Dic 4, 2007)

No le habia  tenido en cuenta eso de alimentarlo con fuente única, pero habra que probarlo.




------------
 zopilote


----------



## jona88 (Dic 5, 2007)

De donde sacaste ese circuito zopilote? Ta muy bueno! Habria que probarlo si funciona, porque tengo varias fuentes siimples que podria usar! gracias por tu aporte!


----------



## zopilote (Dic 5, 2007)

Estos integrados TDA7294 con sus respectiva familia los TDA7293-95-96, llamaron mi atensión,cuando los veia que los utilizaban en equipos  de consumo hogareño, de reconocidas marcas. De eso hace un año y medio que comence el uso de estos IC de potencia de audio, (y eso que comence con los TDA2030A) por ahora trato de seguir la vanguardia en el uso de estos, tratare de construirlos en puente, en paralelo, y por los diseños que encontre pasare un buen rato. Si tienen alguna inquietud estare a su disposicion.



---------------
 zopilote


----------



## ivanutn (Dic 5, 2007)

Cual recomendas uno de los TDA que nombraste primero o un LM3886 ?


----------



## zopilote (Dic 5, 2007)

Si quieres saber de mis preferencias te dire que primero escogo un TDA7293 a un LM3886, y un LM4780 antes de un TDA7294, luego  prefiero usar un LM1875 antes de un TDA2030a_40_50, y en cuanto al TDA7050 prefiero un LM4702. Por lo que deduzco que los LM ganan esta  partida.




------------
 zopilote


----------



## chechorueda (Dic 7, 2007)

hermano en puente, sera que me anda con un transformador de 3 amp?, es que quiero hacerlo asi, pues , asi primero da mas salida, y segundo , la distorcion baja muchisimo, gracias


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2007)

chechorueda dijo:
			
		

> hermano en puente, sera que me anda con un transformador de 3 amp?, es que quiero hacerlo asi, pues , asi primero da mas salida, y segundo , la distorcion baja muchisimo, gracias



No, la distorción no baja sino que aumenta, al igual que la potencia.

100W - 10%TDH
200W - 20%TDH.

Saludos


----------



## chechorueda (Dic 7, 2007)

al ponerlo en puente quiero sacar solo 100w, por eso la distorsion baja, no voy a utilizarlo a su maximo, y claro entiendo lo que me dices, pero otra pregunta, que eso de boot-strap?


----------



## chechorueda (Dic 8, 2007)

Hola a todos! compre el tda7293 porque no encuentro en ningun lado el tda7294, bueno, al ver la hoja de datos me encuentro con unos "COSOS" que ni idea que son ni como se implementa, porfa ayuda!, puedo conectar el tda7293 como el tda7294, puedo usar el mismo pcb?, encontre un muy buen proyecto para los tda en puente, pero es para los tda7294, puedo hacero con los 93? muchas gracias!


----------



## jona88 (Dic 12, 2007)

bueno amigo chachorueda. Al capacitor que ves conectado al circuito con lineas punteadas no le prestes atensión, yo no lo puse y funciona bien. en cuanto a la salida de "clip det" significa "detector de saturacion". supuestamente ahi va un led que indica cuando el amplificador esta trabajando a maxima potencia, o mejor dicho, cuando esta trabajando a una potencia mas alta de la maxima y por ende, la señal sale "recortada" o distorcionada. En cuanto a si los 3 son iguales, la respuesta a mi parecer es que si. Para el circuito simple si son iguales, lo unico que cambia es el voltaje que soportan y la potencia que entregan. No se si sera lo mismo para el circuito en puente. Yo te recomiendo armar el circuito siemple, funciona muy bien y tiene una potencia muy buena. Solo acordate de hacer unas buenas cajas con buenos woofer y tweeter de calidad. bueno suerte y animate a armarlo que es un buen integrado y siempre funciona. suerte!


----------



## chechorueda (Dic 13, 2007)

listo hermano me voy a aventurar al armado, estoy haciendo el pcb, pero veo unas lineas punteadas en el datasheet del tda7293, a la derecha,  algo asiy dice for slave funcion, en el pcb que trae el datasheet en esa posision parece ir un jumper como es la cosa alli, en que posicion es q funciona? ES ALGO ASI EN EL ESQUEMATICO   ---.
                                                                                                    |  GRACIAS!


----------



## spectrum2 (Abr 27, 2008)

hola como estan quiero armar este amplificador alguno ya lo armo?, jona serias tan amable de subir una imagen del pcb, ya que es tan simple para vos que lo haces a mano podrias iluminarme el camino?, gracias man subite una imagen aunque sea del paint, gracias!


----------



## 2fast4you (Abr 27, 2008)

Esto era justo lo que buscaba para un amigo que queria armar algo grandesito pero facilito y barato. yo le recomende un stk o uno a transistores,pero no se animaba con el stk y con los transistores, aca en la argentina es una loteria que te vendan algo como la gente.. la mayoria de lo que te venden aca es de mala calidad, y cuesta muchisimo armar uno a transistores.

Me sumo al pedido del PCB, aunque tengo las plantillas para todos los tda para el pcbwizard asi que si tengo tiempo lo hago y subo aca mismo =)


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 27, 2008)

en la siguiente direccion hay algo de este circuito lomalo es el idioma.
http://images.google.com.sv/imgres?...25&prev=/images?q=tda7294&um=1&hl=es&lr=&sa=N


----------



## viktor_284 (Oct 26, 2008)

hola, aca les dejo la traduccion
http://translate.google.com/transla...t.php?link=PT002&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&sl=auto&tl=es


----------



## lalex (Oct 26, 2008)

cuanta corriente consume el 7294 a 1KHz ?


----------



## Power-off (Dic 2, 2008)

Buen Amplificador lo armare


----------



## gokudesm (Dic 20, 2008)

hola, ya termine de armar el tda7294 y queria poner la salida a la entrada del tda7377 q ya lo tengo armado le tengo q poner algun capacitor o resistencia en la entrada? gracias


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 5, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres saber de mis preferencias te dire que primero escogo un TDA7293 a un LM3886, y un LM4780 antes de un TDA7294, luego  prefiero usar un LM1875 antes de un TDA2030a_40_50, y en cuanto al TDA7050 prefiero un LM4702. Por lo que deduzco que los LM ganan esta  partida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ Alguien tiene pcb de este montaje?


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 5, 2009)

Hola,una duda amigos,hace unos 3 años compre 2 de estos integrados tda7294 para un proyecto de un amplificador para un bajo,pero quien me pidio el favor  no se animo con el resto de los componentes y se quedo tirado el proyecto y ya no me los pago   
bueno el caso es que me quede con ellos y pues para no tenerlos aqui sin darles uso me gustaria darles uso armando una potencia estereo o sea un integrado por canal.
he leido en sus posts que no es muy recomendable si se desea emplearlo mas alla de los 50w por que empieza a distorsdionar,en este caso me gustaria emplearlo en ese limite hi-fi,no más de eso,para que no distorsione  

¿que configuración me recomiendan para usarlo de esta manera?

saludos,que tengan buen dia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2009)

lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Alguien tiene pcb de este montaje?



Este es el post de *ese* integrado en particular, allí tienes varios, incluso un proyecto completo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/lm3886t-fidelidad-6854/


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 5, 2009)

Perdón..me equivoqué de foto...quise poner para un TDA7293..
Disculpas.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 5, 2009)

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> ...no es muy recomendable si se desea emplearlo mas alla de los 50w ... me gustaria emplearlo en ese limite hi-fi,no más de eso,para que no distorsione...
> ¿que configuración me recomiendan para usarlo de esta manera?



Bajate el datasheet del integrado y está el circuito. Sólo lleva unos pocos componentes pasivos y hasta se puede montar en el aire, sin ninguna plaqueta... 

Saludos


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 6, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ls1342 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muchas gracias mi amigo san cacho lo tomare en cuenta
saludos


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 7, 2009)

Hola aqui con otra pregunta,ya baje la hoja de datos del integrado y me surgio una duda viendo las graficas
por ejemplo  en la de potencia versus distorsion;dice que si uso una carga de 4Ω  necesito un trans de +/-27v,si uso una carga de 8Ω  necesito uno de +/-35v.
en mi caso pienso usar una fuente de mas o menos  +/- 20v con una carga de 8Ω (no pienso usar los 100w quiero algo que suene bonito) 

creen que me de problemas al emplear esta configuración 
saludos gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 7, 2009)

Estás mirando los gráficos equivocados, parece.
Tenés un par que dan la potencia de salida en función del voltaje de alimentación. Uno sobre 8Ω y el otro sobre 4.
Si los mirás, en 8Ω tenés poco más de 20W con el 0,5% de distorsión y 40W en 4Ω con la misma dist.

Los gráficos a los que hacés referencia están hechos con los voltajes de alimentación máxima admisible, esos con los que da más potencia sin quemarse.
Si tenés en cuenta que tu potencia en 8Ω con 0,5% de THD es de 20W, te vas al gráfico este y buscás dónde alcanza 0,5% de THD. Ese es el punto en que tenés 20W.
El asunto no es exacto, pero aproxima bastante bien el rendimiento que tendrá tu amplificador con el voltaje más bajo.
Para 4Ω, simplemente cambiá de gráfico y ahcé lo mismo.

Saludos y de nada


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 9, 2009)

gracias una vez más por responder y despejar las dudas amigo San_Cacho

saben me surgio otra más.......si el transformador que utilizare sera de +/-20v (no quiero usar a toda su capacidad el integrado)de cuanta corriente tendré que pedirlo para versión estereo 

y algo más  

¿algún forista de México me podria informaciónrmar  de favor donde puedo conseguir un transformador con estás caracteristicas?.

saludos,buen dia foro


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2009)

+-20V de continua los conseguís con un transformador que tenga 15+15V de alterna en su secundario.
La potencia del amplificador multiplicada por 1,4 (aprox) será la potencia en VA que necesitás en el transformador. Estimativamente, unos 50/80VA van a funcionar para tu amplificador. Si son más, no hay problema.

Saludos


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 10, 2009)

muchas gracias por responder amigo San_Cacho,tengo una duda más de cuantos amperios seria el transformador? ya que aqui preguntan de cuantos amepres lo requiero 
saludos y muchas gracias nuevamente


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 10, 2009)

ahhh por cierto mirén lo que encontre un modulo soft start para ese tda7294,se ve algo complejo,creen que lo valga para este tipo de amplificador?

http://eng.diyrealaudio.com/usereport/sam_yu/slow_power_en.htm

y aqui algoo bueno,solo que el idioma es incomprensible   

http://bbs.audiohall.net/viewtopic.php?p=58175#58175

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2009)

De nada.

Con 3A ya funciona tu amplificador. Eso es un transformador de 45VA.
Con 5A ya tiene de sobra. Eso son 75VA.

Siempre hablamos de una versión mono. Para una estéreo hay que construir dos de estos y duplicar la corriente de la fuente.

Con respecto a los SoftStart, no son tan importantes en potencias bajas. Recién a partir de los 200W o un poco más se hacen casi imprescindibles.

Slaudos


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 11, 2009)

muchisimas gracias amigo San_Cacho por despejar la duda entonces si la hago estereo tendré que conseguir un transformador ya sea de 6A o de 10A     

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2009)

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> ...si la hago estereo tendré que conseguir un transformador ya sea de 6A o de 10A?
> ...



Exacto. Unos 3A de consumo por módulo es correcto. Con más, simplemente el transformador trabaja más cómodo.
Saludos


----------



## santiago (Ene 11, 2009)

andando a toda potencia, tengo 2 tdas con 4A ojo a +-35v en 4 omhs, y entre los 2 nunca me consumieron mas de 3.9A, si, el transformador me quedo medio justo  , pero ni calienta, y trabajan los 2 amplificador mejor de lo que esperaba 
mi veredicto seria que cada tda andaria consumiendo casi 1.9A ni mas ni menos, con un transformador de 5A para los 2 creo que andaria bien

estoy hablando de los tda en version simple no en bridge por las dudas

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2009)

Exacto, SantixMan.
Si te fijás, tenés un transformador de 100VA (poco más o menos), que es la potencia que le estoy recomendando. Con 15+15V/6A, son 90VA, con 10A estamos hablando de uno de 150VA.

Saludos


----------



## razorclaus (Ene 11, 2009)

hola jente del foro, soy nuevo en este espectacular espacio donde podemos compartir nuestras experiencias, andaba navegando y encontre este articulo del cual quisiera aportar mi experiencia personal
ya que como algunos de ustedes arme este proyecto pero en la version puente, alimente los tda con un transformador de 25+25 6a para mi sorpresa el ic anduvo expectacular, realmente me sorprendio esa pastillita 
tan chiquita disipase toda esa potencia qreo si bien me acuerdo en modo puente son 150w pero ojo habramos bien los hojos no se lo puede catalogar de tener excelente calidad de sonido lean primero la ficha tecnica del fabricante 10% dedistorcion si bien me acuerdo eso si que es muchisimo y si tienen algo de oido realmente lo van a notar en las frecuencias altas. esto no es para desanimar a nadie a mi por el 
costo y la sencillez me parece que es digno que lo prueben realmente los va a sorprender sobre todo la increible patada de bajos que puede entregar. Yo lo probe con mis bafles technics sb-lx90 y realmente los sacudia inclusive con el volumen al maximo el increible bajo del amplificador no decantaba lastima los agudos


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 13, 2009)

buen dia amigos   muchas gracias de nueva cuenta san_cacho,has despejado mi duda,santixman que bien que te funcionen excelente y sin problemas,gracias por tu comentario   ahora solo a conseguir el transformador y los componentes(los tda ya los tengo) y a hacer las pruebas   

saludos


----------



## eddmen160 (Sep 28, 2009)

hola a todos bueno queria hacer un foro mejor lo digo aki pues encontre un circuito para hacer un amplificador de 100w creo el cual sale en http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php el cual consta de un Circuito integrado Hibrido STK 4172-II el cual quisiera saber si realmente funciona este amplificador o si alguien ya lo ha hecho ops: espero que alguien me pueda ayudar


----------



## lenin sevilla (Feb 25, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda..


----------

